# BNP canditate in street scuffle.



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Have a look at this, what do you guys think?

I don't support the BNP but if anyone spits at someone they have to expect the sort of reaction that those lads got. It's quite possibly one of the most derogatory things you can do to someone.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1273583/General-Election-2010-BNP-candidate-Bob-Bailey-filmed-fighting-Asian-men-key-battle-ground-Barking.html?ito=feeds-newsxml<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

I found it quite funny, but ur right, u shouldnt spit in anyones face, not very respectful. unfortuanatly, people tend to get very emotional, when it comes to the BNP


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup... as the famous philosophy says:

"I despise what you have to say but I will defend, with my life, your right to say it" I think it was Voltaire but I'm not a philosophy buff so I could be wrong.

As long as the BNP chap wasn't insighting violence his opinion is as valid as anyone elses and in this country free speech is a right.

It's hard to sit on this side of the fence given how much I loathe Nick Griffin and think that the BNP are a joke... but we shouldn't compromise on this. As soon as it's okay to block one party from speaking it quickly becomes okay to stop others.... nowt good will come of that in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

my computer is on a slow.

but am i correct in saying he puched and kicked them AFTER they spat in his face??


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Did anyone watch the Video and think that news reporter is f*cking HOT :thumb:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

The BNP are scum, but splitting is not acceptable. The BNP bloke shouldn't have put the boot in on the floor- that;'s out of order.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

irregardless of whether was bnp or not if some one spat in my face i can guarantee the lil fxxker wouldnt get up off floor

disrespectful


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

dirty little cnut , idve stabbed him


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If you spit in someones face what do you expect, he could have aids, hepititus, or anything else, if someone spit in my face i would of done the same.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

if they had done that to me id have gone a fvcking hell of alot worse than him.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Spitting is disgusting and is crossing the line.

As raised by a previous post this is the country of free speech and it works both ways, the Asian lads were the aggressors and wanted to stop the other groups right of free speech that is wrong!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I hate the BNP but then again, i hate all parties


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

put the boot in, good lad... pmsl


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Not sure you would want these guys running the country but if you spit on someone your getting a slap


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

heres a better video, bit clearer


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

BNP are idiots. Would normally say this just showed what kindof people they are like, like I did when John Prescott's instant reaction was violence (deputy prime minister what a f***ing joke) when the egg was thrown but spitting is disgusting and the little **** deserved it. Probably the only time I will ever support the BNP


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Opening the conversation with ''how many of you are robbers'' was never going to provoke a positive outcome. The racist pr**k.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> If you spit in someones face what do you expect, he could have aids, hepititus, or anything else, if someone spit in my face i would of done the same.


I agree with your sentiments.

As a aside, hiv or hep is very unlikely to transmit via spit. TB however may well do.

J


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> my computer is on a slow.
> 
> but am i correct in saying he puched and kicked them AFTER they spat in his face??


Yep, wasn't exactly Jackie Chan but he got stuck right in. I think the guys with the BNP chap did quite well to not all just pile in.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

even if it cant if some one spits at ya its ****ing flithy the lil fooker deserved a kicking and imo didnt get a big enuf slap


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Spitting is actually classed as assault

As far as im aware, even if you suspect someone is about to spit on you, legally you can use a pre emptive strike

Dirty fckin Cvnts deserve far worse than they got

The BNP dude would actually be within his rights to press charges against those scumbags


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Especially as he warned them to "get on their way" (could be classed as fair warning?).


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> Especially as he warned them to "get on their way" (could be classed as fair warning?).


x2

They approached him and initiated it by spitting on him, if anyones in the sh*t it's them. Not gonna do the BNP's image any favours tho lol


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Anyone who spits in someone elses face regardless of who or what they are deserves to get ironed out. and no the boot in the head wasnt out of order. should have been a stamp


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Kid who spat on him = idiot. Provoked idiot but idiot non the less.

BNP = racist, facist ass hats and generally scum along with their supporters.

Neither of these 2 individuals come off well in that exchange, they both look like idiots and tbh reinforced negative perceptions of both "angry Asian youths" and "BNP activists."

Also, have to say that all the people who are advocating stamping on felled opponents in this thread - that's pathetic. When the **** did it become acceptable to kick / stamp someone on the ground? Small wonder there is no honor amongst anyone these days if it is "OK" to kick someone on the ground when they pose no threat to you. That's the behaviour of a yob, not a man.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Young asian, probably doesn't know anything about the BNP other than what his family and friends have fed him so immediately takes the hump.

Spitting is fvcking horrible, BNP fella was well within his rights to smash the little cvnt.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

The punches were justified but i feel that the kicking on the ground was pure racial hate coming out


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Wee G said:


> Kid who spat on him = idiot. Provoked idiot but idiot non the less.
> 
> BNP = racist, facist ass hats and generally scum along with their supporters.
> 
> ...


as soon as they spat in my face it becomes acceptable bacause if they get up you bet your life they will do it to you


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Id have smashed his face off the kerb over and over. Hate spitting, he was a dirty little c.unt. Him being bnp has fuk all to do with situation in my eyes. Bnp know fuk all on running a country and i wouldnt even worry bout them lol.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

If someone spat in my face they'd come off a lot worse than that, dirty fker!


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Kid who spat on him = idiot. Provoked idiot but idiot non the less.
> 
> BNP = racist, facist ass hats and generally scum along with their supporters.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:

Neither came off well here.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

spitting in the face is disgusting they deserve all they get


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

They've got a thing about spitting.

I remember at High School, they loved to do it. Was horrible.

Just walking down the corridor then getting a big greeny in your face out of the blue!!

The hedmistress got one direct in the mouth once as she was talking to a colleague!!

Eww.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Kid who spat on him = idiot. Provoked idiot but idiot non the less.
> 
> BNP = racist, facist ass hats and generally scum along with their supporters.
> 
> ...


Bob Bailey is a decent citizen, he served 14 years as a Royal Marine Commando and is a veteran of the first Iraq war.

Bob campaigns to bring the troops back from Afghanistan which would save muslim lives. This idea seems to be lost on these kids, the media has whipped them up into a blind hate.

cpCq1Mclqcs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

> Bob Bailey is a decent citizen, he served 14 years as a Royal Marine Commando and is a veteran of the first Iraq war.
> 
> Bob campaigns to bring the troops back from Afghanistan which would save muslim lives. This idea seems to be lost on these kids, the media has whipped them up into a blind hate.


Do you believe the BNP are a non racist party?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Good on him I say.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I think some of you are missing the point here as people don't go around just spitting in peoples faces (which is one of the worst things any guy can do) so no way condoning that and if anyone here got spat in the face by someone they would react the same.

Issue here is that a white guy (from bnp) said to a group of asians leaving their house "how many of you are robbers" .

I myself am white and I know if I said to a group of black guys or asians "how many of you are robbers" I am going to expect a reaction which isn't going to be a handshake.


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2010)

He will never be able to live that down, coming worse off against a politician pmsl.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

suliktribal said:


> They've got a thing about spitting.
> 
> I remember at High School, they loved to do it. Was horrible.
> 
> ...


Who do you mean when you say they?

If you mean asian people then thats is a bit of a sweeping statement. Ive seen many a football match where white players spit at each other.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> Issue here is that a white guy (from bnp) said to a group of asians leaving their house "how many of you are robbers" .


Pretty sure he said:

"how many is there of us?" He then goes on to state that the Police will be arriving soon and tells them to move on. How is that an issue?

All i saw was three lads approaching him in an intimidating manner and then spitting on him after being told to leave, anything after that is a result of their own disgusting behaviour.

(Of course i don't know the full story, just going on whats in the vid like everyone else)


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> I think some of you are missing the point here as people don't go around just spitting in peoples faces (which is one of the worst things any guy can do) so no way condoning that and if anyone here got spat in the face by someone they would react the same.
> 
> Issue here is that a white guy (from bnp) said to a group of asians leaving their house "how many of you are robbers" .
> 
> I myself am white and I know if I said to a group of black guys or asians "how many of you are robbers" I am going to expect a reaction which isn't going to be a handshake.


He doesn't say that at all, he's saying "how many is there of us?".

Before this scene took place, the Asians were throwing fruit at them outside of a shop, the BNP blokes walked away from that but were followed.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

dudz said:


> Pretty sure he said:
> 
> "how many is there of us?" He then goes on to state that the Police will be arriving soon and tells them to move on. How is that an issue?
> 
> ...


Watch the second video (posted 1st page) and he clearly says "how many of you are robbers".


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

LMAO, BNP are idiots, but fair play he didnt just take it. I hate people that spit, its insulting someone with a lack of intelligence involved. Good on the BNP guy I say:thumbup1:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Wee G said:


> Also, have to say that all the people who are advocating stamping on felled opponents in this thread - that's pathetic. When the **** did it become acceptable to kick / stamp someone on the ground? Small wonder there is no honor amongst anyone these days if it is "OK" to kick someone on the ground when they pose no threat to you. That's the behaviour of a yob, not a man.


Agree with this 100%.

Everyone is saying how disgusting it is to spit at someone (which i agree with) but then they are saying on the other hand its ok to stamp on the person who has done it or smash there face off a curb lol.

Is it only me that sees the irony in this?

I mean they were provoked with the robbers comment in the first place so its six of one and half a dozen of the other anyway.

Sayng this though they must have obviously been theives because they were young asain males:rolleyes:  :


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Ok If i heard that wrong then Ill take that back but it sounds like he said "how many of there is us" and then says "how many of you are robbers" someone else on this article said the same........(I will slowly walk away with a red face if I've got that wrong" lol


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> Watch the second video (posted 1st page) and he clearly says "how many of you are robbers".


It's the one i watched. :confused1:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

dudz said:


> It's the one i watched. :confused1:


Watch the video again and you think he says the exact same wording both times?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

KRS said:


> Bob Bailey is a decent citizen, he served 14 years as a Royal Marine Commando and is a veteran of the first Iraq war.


No Royal Marines fought in the 1st Iraq War. There was a deployment after by 40 Commando to protect the Kurds - if he says anything esle he's lying


----------



## Number1 (Apr 13, 2006)

I do not condone either parties behaviour, but even if the comment was "how many of you are robbers" is that a license to assault some one, spitting or otherwise.

If an idiot asked me if I was a robber, i'd most probably ignore him or just laugh in his face.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

:lol: I like.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good on him. Those Asian lads obviously thought he wouldn't have the guts to do anything back, and it looked like he defo got the better of them. The bit at the end said that an 18 year old had gone to the police to complain that he had been assaulted, I take it that was one of the asians! What a joke


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Simon m said:


> No Royal Marines fought in the 1st Iraq War. There was a deployment after by 40 Commando to protect the Kurds - if he says anything esle he's lying


Yes they did the SBS were involved, but they were the only unit, 40 and 45 commando were involved with protecting the Kurds in northern Iraq


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Good on him. Those Asian lads obviously thought he wouldn't have the guts to do anything back, and it looked like he defo got the better of them. *The bit at the end said that an 18 year old had gone to the police to complain that he had been assaulted, I take it that was one of the asians! What a joke*


course he would have done, and the police will probably take it further. the whole things a joke.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

ollie321 said:


> Yes they did the SBS were involved, but they were the only unit, 40 and 45 commando were involved with protecting the Kurds in northern Iraq


 He's not SB FFS!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

adonis said:


> Did anyone watch the Video and think that news reporter is f*cking HOT :thumb:


dam right :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

fair play to punching the little sh1t for spitting on here.

i will back the bnp all day


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> course he would have done, and the police will probably take it further. the whole things a joke.


Your right mate, it seriously wouldn't surprise me if the BNP guy ends up doing community service or getting a couple of months in prison for racially aggrevated assault. Such is the country that we live in.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Kid who spat on him = idiot. Provoked idiot but idiot non the less.
> 
> BNP = racist, facist ass hats and generally scum along with their supporters.
> 
> ...


Understand were ur comin from wee g, but were im from if someone spits in your face its just as good as a kick in balls :thumbup1: Its a threat if someone storms over to you and spits in your face. Gotta disagree with that bit. Suppose some people are just different, id respect anyone who could walk away from that lol. That is control :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Your right mate, it seriously wouldn't surprise me if the BNP guy ends up doing community service or getting a couple of months in prison for racially aggrevated assault. Such is the country that we live in.


if your gonna get done for assult, do it properly,that boot would have gone in ALOT harder and more often


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol, bnp = kn0b's... but that video made me laugh ; )

Ignorant hillbilly vs Ignorant hillbilly !


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

leafman said:


> Understand were ur comin from wee g, but were im from if someone spits in your face its just as good as a kick in balls :thumbup1: Its a threat if someone storms over to you and spits in your face. Gotta disagree with that bit. Suppose some people are just different, id respect anyone who could walk away from that lol. That is control :lol:


 Lumping the bloke is okay, but when did giving someone a kicking on the ground become acceptable???

I'm 42 years old, so a lot older than you and when I was a lad, kicking someone ion the head etc., was considered not onm, now people think that fair game and that's why so many yound fellas are ending up with serious injureies or dead as people can't hold back - out of order


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Well done the BNP,that animal that spat on him deserved a slap.

Spitting on anyone is nothing short of despicable.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good on him i say- cant remeber any one spitting at anyone when mr hook (abu hamza? )whoever he was was carrying out his sermons of hate on the streets but thats ok as they are a minority group so we cant speak out against them- bollo! what a crok of ****e


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

its not acceptable but someone will do it to you, 100% guarenteed. so with that being the case do it.

i had a guy once who i let up thinking he had enough, i was then jumped and kicked by 3 people, NEVER AGAIN


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd have smashed the little cnuts face in if he spat at me. The BNP chap did well to stop hitting him, me personally I wouldn't have stopped until his brains were spread all over the pavement.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol some one gob in my face and id smash the little cnuts face in! comp diss respect! id jump on his fuking face never minde put the boot in


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk it im now BNP! so fuk off!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol some one gob in my face and id smash the little cnuts face in! comp diss respect! id jump on his fuking face never minde put the boot in


Same here mate I'd make sure there was some brains on the soles of my shoes before I left the scene.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Same here mate I'd make sure there was some brains on the soles of my shoes before I left the scene.


So you'd kill someone who spat on you?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> its not acceptable but someone will do it to you, 100% guarenteed. so with that being the case do it.
> 
> i had a guy once who i let up thinking he had enough, i was then jumped and kicked by 3 people, NEVER AGAIN


This is very true. I suppose if someone is down and they're part of a group you're better off making sure that if they do go down then they'll not be getting back up again in a hurry to join back in!

From my experiences a fight is a fight, and i've never seen a 'fair' one.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Simon m said:


> The BNP are scum, but splitting is not acceptable. The BNP bloke shouldn't have put the boot in on the floor- that;'s out of order.


this is fuking out of order we all have the right to think what we want and to believe in what we like.... this may be my beliefs if you were a muslim or a christian and i said one or the other was scum they are your beliefs and you would take offence?

why is it ok to say this but i said muslims are scum id get banned? prob called all sorts of cnut


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Simon m said:


> So you'd kill someone who spat on you?


yes i would!


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Simon m said:


> Lumping the bloke is okay, but when did giving someone a kicking on the ground become acceptable???
> 
> I'm 42 years old, so a lot older than you and when I was a lad, kicking someone ion the head etc., was considered not onm, now people think that fair game and that's why so many yound fellas are ending up with serious injureies or dead as people can't hold back - out of order


Do you think the other guy would have hesitated to do the same?

Fcuk all these 'rules', if someones out to cause me harm then im doing whatever it takes to prevent that from happening, if they go down and come back for more then they'll get a boot for their troubles. Simples.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> yes i would!


Lol you nutter :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Simon m said:


> Lumping the bloke is okay, but when did giving someone a kicking on the ground become acceptable???
> 
> I'm 42 years old, so a lot older than you and when I was a lad, kicking someone ion the head etc., was considered not onm, now people think that fair game and that's why so many yound fellas are ending up with serious injureies or dead as people can't hold back - out of order


You could just hit him and he could die tho by hitting floor. Obviously smashing his teeth out aint gonna kill him :whistling: I specifically said id smash his head off the kerb but what i actually meant is id just smash is teeth off the edge of the curb :whistling: :lol: Im just messin ish :lol: He would certainly get lumped as u put it tho :thumbup1:

Ps. .. Was actually only disagreeing with the not being a threat bit


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

dont see why an individual would kill sum1 is they got spat on :confused1:

The BNP guy goes around in a loud voice in their comunity saying "how many of you are robbers".

I'd expect to get spat in the face if i went to a major black are around me and said to that group of black peopel..."how many of you lot have knives on you"

BNP was out of order. he defo diserved a spit in the face, id be fighting the bnp if i saw that happen.

To those who said the BNP are in the right, how many of you would just stad there is some black, ANTI white MP came in your area and said "how many of you are trailor trash"... or somthing along thoses lines, you get what im sayin.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd have done the same as the BNP bloke, and I'm very placid.

As expected though it's being used as yet another tedious excuse to have a go at the BNP. I bet those asian lads, just like most people, don't actually have a clue what policies the BNP have, they've just heard that they're racist and decided to have a go. They're probably racist towards white people themselves.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> yes i would!


Really? Kill someone, be put in prison for life, ruin you life and someone elses for spitting?

If they came at you armed etc., do what you need to but spitting - surely just hitting them is enough?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Smitch said:


> This is very true. I suppose if someone is down and they're part of a group you're better off making sure that if they do go down then they'll not be getting back up again in a hurry to join back in!
> 
> From my experiences a fight is a fight, and i've never seen a 'fair' one.


definatley plus they were probably "tooled up blud" and would probably not hesitate in using theyre tool ( no not theyre willies) so fair came in my book- get the boot in:thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Simon m said:


> So you'd kill someone who spat on you?


To right I would, like the dirty little [email protected] that came out of that house in the video, brains on shoes before I walked away.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

If some one spat on me i would do the same thing and i would kick them on the ground a couple of times just to make sure they wouldn't be jumping back up to jack me in the back of the head as i walked away. I would not kill them but i would make sure they would be hurting for a while...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

HJL said:


> dont see why an individual would kill sum1 is they got spat on :confused1:
> 
> The BNP guy goes around in a loud voice in their comunity saying "how many of you are robbers".
> 
> I'd expect to get spat in the face if i went to a major black are around me and said to that group of black peopel..."how many of you lot have knives on you"


What was said before the camera rolled?? We only got half of the conversation.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

lol , people actually trying to blame the bnp guy for it and saying it was a racist attack lol , an from what i can see he never at any point said how many of you are robbers , just more media bullsh!t to hype people up against them as far as i can see


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Simon m said:


> So you'd kill someone who spat on you?


Who knows what diseases the interbreeding cnuts have??


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> lol , people actually trying to blame the bnp guy for it and saying it was a racist attack lol , an from what i can see he never at any point said how many of you are robbers , just more media bullsh!t to hype people up against them as far as i can see


Unfortuanalty we dont know what happen before the incident, for all we know the BNP could of shouted racist abuse, and these guys came up to confront him. BNP are racist scum.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Who knows what diseases the interbreeding cnuts have??


Wow, I'm actually shocked. I'm not fan of splitting and I would have hit the kid, but never thought of doing worse than that.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! Really no wonders the countries "broken" with so many guys willing to commit murder / attempted murder coz they were spat on! I can only hope that most of the comments here are keyboard warriors because if not I find it disturbing what is thought of as normal behaviour or appropriate retaliation.

How inflated does your sense of self-importance have to be to be able to argue that it is ok to kill someone cause they spat on you?

That's exactly why most of the problems we complain about exist - everyone thinks they are soooo ****ing important that they can't stand to be slighted in any way shape or form , that they somehow deserve to be held in high regard by people for...well...nothing as far as I can see and that their happiness is somehow worth more than almost anything, even another persons life. Really, really sad state of affairs.

I'll say it again, when a man is down, the fight is over.

Being spat on is not justification for murdering someone....ever!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Wow! Really no wonders the countries "broken" with so many guys willing to commit murder / attempted murder coz they were spat on! I can only hope that most of the comments here are keyboard warriors because if not I find it disturbing what is thought of as normal behaviour or appropriate retaliation.
> 
> How inflated does your sense of self-importance have to be to be able to argue that it is ok to kill someone cause they spat on you?
> 
> ...


Agree 100% - although you are a bit of a sod to bank staff


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

amir khan said:


> Unfortuanalty we dont know what happen before the incident, for all we know the BNP could of shouted racist abuse, and these guys came up to confront him. BNP are racist scum.


agreed we dont know what was said , so how are people coming to the conclusion that he said how many of you are robbers this is what i dont understand , several people have said he said it in the video an at no point did i see that after watching both videos several times , an im probably gonna get flamed for this but i dont think bnp are racist - just patriotic and love there country !! just like me .

altho they would probably run the country to the ground so will not get my vote


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Wee G said:


> Wow! Really no wonders the countries "broken" with so many guys willing to commit murder / attempted murder coz they were spat on! I can only hope that most of the comments here are keyboard warriors because if not I find it disturbing what is thought of as normal behaviour or appropriate retaliation.
> 
> How inflated does your sense of self-importance have to be to be able to argue that it is ok to kill someone cause they spat on you?
> 
> ...


you clearly dont live in this day and age. ive had it done to me so DONT tell me what i should think.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> you clearly dont live in this day and age. ive had it done to me so DONT tell me what i should think.


sorry wee g but i have to agree with him , as smitch said earlier ive never seen a fair fight , turn your back an your garanteed something is coming at you unless the guy cant phsically stand up .

no rules nowadays mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Being spat on is not justification for murdering someone....ever!


Why not i mean he obviously wants a physical confrontation, we are animals after all. One loses and one wins its only now in the "modern" age that it is looked down on. Go back a few hundred years and spit on some one and see how that would go across. If you don't want to risk death don't be spitting in peoples faces.....


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah i just try to stop the beating once they are unconscious as those funny snoring noises freak me out :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Wow! Really no wonders the countries "broken" with so many guys willing to commit murder / attempted murder coz they were spat on! I can only hope that most of the comments here are keyboard warriors because if not I find it disturbing what is thought of as normal behaviour or appropriate retaliation.
> 
> How inflated does your sense of self-importance have to be to be able to argue that it is ok to kill someone cause they spat on you?
> 
> ...


That really does depend on the type of man. If someone knocked me down to ground then stopped, i would get back up and get stuck in again, hopefully they might turn there back and i could run up jump on back and try choke them out :lol: Only messing but u get my point.

Seriously tho he spat in his face he deserves all he gets i wouldnt want to kill him tho, i wouldnt wanna do the jail tbh not worth it. But a kicking is a kicking and thats what he deserved. Next time he might think before spitting in someones face.


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> agreed we dont know what was said , so how are people coming to the conclusion that he said how many of you are robbers this is what i dont understand , several people have said he said it in the video an at no point did i see that after watching both videos several times , an im probably gonna get flamed for this but i dont think bnp are racist - just patriotic and love there country !! just like me .
> 
> altho they would probably run the country to the ground so will not get my vote


There is a difference between loving your country, and hating other races! im all for loving your own country, but whne you discriminate against differenct races, this is when you draw the line.

Unfortunatly there are problems in the UK, i personally think that immigration has been hyped out of all proportion, and really isnt the biggest problem that we face in the UK. My opinion is that the biggest problem is the rich elite who take most of the money, and the majority of people dont have the money. The issue is the re distribution of wealth.

in terms of identity, Britain is a culture that has matured over centuries, and it will carry on maturing. This is the nature of cultures, no culture ever stays the same.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

The lads where playing the big 'I am' because there was a news crew present, one looks at the camera and then spits, trying to be the big man, and then got what he f*king deserved the dirty little cnut and got beat down. And i've watched it a couple of times and i can't hear anyone say 'how many of you are robbers'.

And lets be honest, if i would have went up to the 'Hook' and gobbed in his face, I would have had my head kicked in, and then been arrested for racially aggrivated assault


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

amir khan said:


> There is a difference between loving your country, and hating other races! im all for loving your own country, but whne you discriminate against differenct races, this is when you draw the line.
> 
> Unfortunatly there are problems in the UK, i personally think that immigration has been hyped out of all proportion, and really isnt the biggest problem that we face in the UK. My opinion is that the biggest problem is the rich elite who take most of the money, and the majority of people dont have the money. The issue is the re distribution of wealth.
> 
> in terms of identity, Britain is a culture that has matured over centuries, and it will carry on maturing. This is the nature of cultures, no culture ever stays the same.


The re distribution of wealth is not that bad in the UK...look what happens in a developing african country when the rich elite gain control...they butcher their own people who dare to challenge them.

In the uk there are benefits and healthcare for all and a minimum wage, plus the wealthy get taxed at around 50% of their earnings when you add in NI contributions


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

amir khan said:


> There is a difference between loving your country, and hating other races! im all for loving your own country, but whne you discriminate against differenct races, this is when you draw the line.
> 
> Unfortunatly there are problems in the UK, i personally think that immigration has been hyped out of all proportion, and really isnt the biggest problem that we face in the UK. My opinion is that the biggest problem is the rich elite who take most of the money, and the majority of people dont have the money. The issue is the re distribution of wealth.
> 
> in terms of identity, Britain is a culture that has matured over centuries, and it will carry on maturing. This is the nature of cultures, no culture ever stays the same.


Well what about looking at it from the other point of view *waits for gasps of shock and horror

Immigration of out siders especially ones that traditionally keep to them self and do not intergrate into the present society like many Asians divide a region. Suddenly there is the "Asian" part of town where the natives feel hostility when they enter it. Crime rate also does go up as immigration goes up.

I am far from being on the BNP side in ANY manner!!! But only an idiot looks at a story from one angle.


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

adonis said:


> The re distribution of wealth is not that bad in the UK...look what happens in a developing african country when the rich elite gain control...they butcher their own people who dare to challenge them.
> 
> In the uk there are benefits and healthcare for all and a minimum wage, plus the wealthy get taxed at around 50% of their earnings when you add in NI contributions


You are right the rich do get taxed more, but there is still a massive gap between the rich and poor, there is a north, south divide, there is poverty.

i believe these are what people are really worried about, everyone wants to be treated fairly. i think if we could all have a good material life, then most of what the BNP stand for wouldnt matter.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Wow! Really no wonders the countries "broken" with so many guys willing to commit murder / attempted murder coz they were spat on! I can only hope that most of the comments here are keyboard warriors because if not I find it disturbing what is thought of as normal behaviour or appropriate retaliation.
> 
> How inflated does your sense of self-importance have to be to be able to argue that it is ok to kill someone cause they spat on you?
> 
> ...


I admire the fact that you're obviously a gentleman and live by your values but unfortunately in this day and age the fight is not over when someone is on the floor. A lot of the time they get up and attack you with a bottle or whatever else is laying about. It's a sad fact but i guarantee many if not all of the security staff on here will back me up on that one.

I'm not a violent thug who goes out looking for trouble, far from it. But if someone comes into my or my families personal space and spits at or makes threats towards them then they're gonna get all i've got.


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well what about looking at it from the other point of view *waits for gasps of shock and horror
> 
> Immigration of out siders especially ones that traditionally keep to them self and do not intergrate into the present society like many Asians divide a region. Suddenly there is the "Asian" part of town where the natives feel hostility when they enter it. Crime rate also does go up as immigration goes up.
> 
> I am far from being on the BNP side in ANY manner!!! But only an idiot looks at a story from one angle.


Yes i do agree with what u have written in essence, when a lot of immigrants came in the 60's and 70's they generally stayed with what was familiar to them. so they stuck together, also faced with groups like the NF who systematically went aound beating up non whites, it was understandable why they did this. Unfortuanatly society wasnt accepting, and therefore the asians kept to themselves. Going down the BNP line will only make this worse, it will cause communites to distrust one another, and start to hate each other more.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well what about looking at it from the other point of view *waits for gasps of shock and horror
> 
> Immigration of out siders especially ones that traditionally keep to them self and do not intergrate into the present society like many Asians divide a region. Suddenly there is the "Asian" part of town where the natives feel hostility when they enter it. Crime rate also does go up as immigration goes up.
> 
> I am far from being on the BNP side in ANY manner!!! But only an idiot looks at a story from one angle.


If you come to this country you should be able to speak English and you should fit in and contribute. Also the top 100 criminals, the majority are foreign, but there's also plenty of people who come here and contribute like the doctor who saved my Wife and Daughter's lives.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

amir khan said:


> Yes i do agree with what u have written in essence, when a lot of immigrants came in the 60's and 70's they generally stayed with what was familiar to them. so they stuck together, also faced with groups like the NF who systematically went aound beating up non whites, it was understandable why they did this. Unfortuanatly society wasnt accepting, and therefore the asians kept to themselves. Going down the BNP line will only make this worse, it will cause communites to distrust one another, and start to hate each other more.


True it is a complex issue one which has no easy answer.



Simon m said:


> If you come to this country you should be able to speak English and you should fit in and contribute. Also the top 100 criminals, the majority are foreign, but there's also plenty of people who come here and contribute like the doctor who saved my Wife and Daughter's lives.


Exactly what i believe.......

I have nothing against anyone but i certainly can see how the traditional social infrastructure is damaged and how a country loses its identity. If it keeps going like it is soon many countries in Europe will be like America with no real identity as such rather a big mixing bowl of people. This has its own advantages and disadvantages just depends how you look at it.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Wow! Really no wonders the countries "broken" with so many guys willing to commit murder / attempted murder coz they were spat on! I can only hope that most of the comments here are keyboard warriors because if not I find it disturbing what is thought of as normal behaviour or appropriate retaliation.
> 
> How inflated does your sense of self-importance have to be to be able to argue that it is ok to kill someone cause they spat on you?
> 
> ...


Well no wonder the country is broken if people know they can spit in peoples faces and get away with it!!!!

Think people are going over the the top with the killing but the spitter deserves his head kicked in,why should they be allowed to get away with it???

People have become scared of gangs because of behaviour like this,it wouldn't of happened 50 years ago when everyone knew if you showed so much disrespect to someone by doing that you would pay the price.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Wee G said:


> I'll say it again, when a man is down, the fight is over.


He'll only get back up again, if you're gonna give someone a good hiding then at least do it properly.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Summing up both sides of the coin:

1. Angry asian youths, a plentiful supply of these throughout the country, many of which do not condemn terrorist attacks and even give support (albeit only moral) to groups like al queda etc.

2. A racist and prejudice party who should have walked away because they should know better, they know that the asian youths will try to attack them, other politicians would have walked away immeadiately, esspecially on election day. You can see the real anger when they start fighting (not suprising though as the guy had just been spat in the face).

Essentially i have two points to make.

1. Shouldnt the asian youths be in school or college or working at this time? Or do they collect benefits? Just asking... what time did this occur?

2. It's pretty clear that the group of youths deliberately wanted to provoke a reaction from the bnp guys. The way they walk over, they surround them, their body language... seen it many many times. To me, as soon as it started, i could predict what was going to happen.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Smitch said:


> But if someone comes into my or my families personal space and spits at or makes threats towards them then they're gonna get all i've got.


Thats my point - if everyone is so caught up in protecting their own space / family / self and assuming that the world is their enemy then we lose the social cohesion that separates us from pack animals.

If the only retaliation is "everything" then all conflict immediately escalates to violence and all violence gravitates towards serious violence with intent to kill. When this becomes a social norm rates of violent crime inevitably increase.

Add in weapons and it gets worse....suddenly every one feels justified in carrying a weapon because of a perceived threat that they feel unable to deal with. Knife crime becomes commonplace. Legalise the carrying of guns and it is worse still.

What I am suggesting is that we each, as a member of a society, have a duty to do what we can to lower / control the level of violence in that society, and part of that is having the self restraint to react in a controlled manner to aggression. Each time one of us choses NOT to do that, and instead advocates massive retaliation for any and all insult / slight against them, we get closer to the exact same society that we all state we hate - the one where violence is commonplace, and fear of violence even more so.

If someone is violent towards me they can expect me act in such a way that they are no longer violent towards me.

That probably won't involve killing, kerb stomping, using their unconscious head as a football or any of the other stuff advocated here, because there is no need for it. It won't involve me carrying a blade or a tonfa or a gun to "protect myself" because in going equipped for violence I would be doing nothing to prevent it.

In the above case it would have involved calling the police, reporting the incident and pressing charges. It was all on film, after all, and the man was under no threat of ACTUAL physical violence, only insult to his person.

Why would that have been the "wrong" course of action?

Why would murdering someone be preferable to that?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

There's scum from every colour/race/religion but the problem is if a bnp member gets assaulted it is justified and was his own fault!!!

If an Islamic preacher gets assaulted it would be a race hate crime!!

The bnp guy in the video was doing what every other mp/political campaigner is doing this week, i went to visit friends last week and was handed a 'vote shahid Malik' (yes the disgraced expense fiddling cnut) flyer i didn't get insulted and didn't feel the need to spit on them!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Can't fault him, never mind kicking him on the ground, Id have tried stamping the ****ers head and making it flat, they initiated it, they started it, and then at the end didn't want to know, typical of them tbh....good in gangs, **** on there own.

Respect for him not taking any **** off them and getting ploughed in.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Rocho said:


> There's scum from every colour/race/religion but the problem is if a bnp member gets assaulted it is justified and was his own fault!!!
> 
> If an Islamic preacher gets assaulted it would be a race hate crime!!
> 
> The bnp guy in the video was doing what every other mp/political campaigner is doing this week, i went to visit friends last week and was handed a 'vote shahid Malik' (yes the disgraced expense fiddling cnut) flyer i didn't get insulted and didn't feel the need to spit on them!!!!


You mean this guy?

8lWABGwFJn0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep thats the cnut!!


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

pakistan 77-4 come on England:beer:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Wee G said:


> Thats my point - if everyone is so caught up in protecting their own space / family / self and assuming that the world is their enemy then we lose the social cohesion that separates us from pack animals.
> 
> If the only retaliation is "everything" then all conflict immediately escalates to violence and all violence gravitates towards serious violence with intent to kill. When this becomes a social norm rates of violent crime inevitably increase.
> 
> ...


Again totally agree with this.

I mean to say you would kill someone for spitting at you LMFAO!!!!

I mean defend yourself yes that is your legal right, report the youth and wait for the police as stated above.

Again i find it ironic how the kid who is spitting is scum of the earth but the person who then kills the said youth is in the right roflmfao!!!

How anyone can honeslty equate a life being lost for someone spitting is way over my head.


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

ollie321 said:


> pakistan 77-4 come on England:beer:


Come on Pakistan!! you can do it!!  Afridi ur the man!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i bet those lads didnt expect that hahaha quality.... see the size of the womans a rse at the end of the clip hahaha


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

amir khan said:


> Come on Pakistan!! you can do it!!  Afridi ur the man!!


out for 0 haha you plonk


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

ollie321 said:


> out for 0 haha you plonk


damn!!


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

amir khan said:


> damn!!


run out aswell haha:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Kezz said:


> see the size of the womans a rse at the end of the clip hahaha


Mmmm chunky :bounce:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

crickets probably the sh1ttest game going


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

BillC said:


> We have no idea what was said before this, funny how the video only starts part way through. What did they say to him first? Maybe they asked him how many asian have you killed today? Out of here because it gets my back up and one day I'll say something that'll get me banned. If you were born in Dewsbury- formerly a white Christian town, now a breeding ground for alquieda British bombers and raised in Bolton formerly the same and saw the state of the places now, you'd be passionate too. All the PC brigade on here obviously still live in areas mainly white with maybe a few British born asians in it who happily get along with everyone rather than the immigrant [email protected] who are taking over some areas like my home towns.


I was in Dewsbury last week and your right it's like Little Pakistan. It's changed since that last time I was up there.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

lol the big asian dude flapped it bigtime

shame bnp are racist cause they have alot of good views on things


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

cheef said:


> lol the big asian dude flapped it bigtime
> 
> shame bnp are racist cause they have alot of good views on things


I know mate but they are only standing up for what is ours. If the white people went over there and carried on like them in the video we'd be locked up for 20 years.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I bet the BNP bloke doesnt have to pay for any drinks tonight, pmsl


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Kezz said:


> I bet the BNP bloke doesnt have to pay for any drinks tonight, pmsl


Oh no he'll be ****ed by half 8 with all the freebees.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

BillC said:


> We have no idea what was said before this, funny how the video only starts part way through. What did they say to him first? Maybe they asked him how many asian have you killed today? Out of here because it gets my back up and one day I'll say something that'll get me banned. If you were born in Dewsbury- formerly a white Christian town, now a breeding ground for alquieda British bombers and raised in Bolton formerly the same and saw the state of the places now, you'd be passionate too. All the PC brigade on here obviously still live in areas mainly white with maybe a few British born asians in it who happily get along with everyone rather than the immigrant [email protected] who are taking over some areas like my home towns.


Exactly,spot on post.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I still think the BNP guy said *"how many is there of us?"*(i assume in reply to something shouted BEFORE the vid started recording) I don't get where this 'how many of you are robbers?" thing is coming from....
> 
> anyway, couldn't care less...spitting is disgusting and i would kick off if someone spat in my face(outside of a sexual situ) Wouldn't go so far as to kill someone for it, but i would be making sure that they wouldn't do it again!


I'm almost certain he did, or else why would he point to his mates when he says it?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

To quote Henry Kissinger: "It's a shame they can't both lose"


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

He did infact say "*how many is there of us*" then just before he got spat on he said "*theres more of us then there is of you mate*"

You can twist it all you want the Asians confronted and assaulted the BNP guy!!


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I know mate but they are only standing up for what is ours. If the white people went over there and carried on like them in the video we'd be locked up for 20 years.


very true alot of other countries pakistan etc are extreme fascist/nationalists never would see a church in a million miles tbf lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I still think the BNP guy said *"how many is there of us?"* (i assume in reply to something shouted BEFORE the vid started recording)* I don't get where this 'how many of you are robbers?" thing is coming from*....
> 
> anyway, couldn't care less...spitting is disgusting and i would kick off if someone spat in my face(outside of a sexual situ) Wouldn't go so far as to kill someone for it, but i would be making sure that they wouldn't do it again!


It's pretty obvious where it's coming from - people with an anti BNP agenda.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I know mate but they are only standing up for what is ours. If the white people went over there and carried on like them in the video we'd be locked up for 20 years.


Probably stoned to death or beheaded! locked up wpould be getting off easy


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Nidge
> 
> ...


But would you WANT to live in a place like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan?


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

They were wound up, intimidated, provoked? lol... have none of you opened a paper over the last few years.

Freedom of speech is ok for everyone else but not the BNP? is it only bus drivers who are protected from being spat at?

Personally I laughed watching the video.. to me it looked like the 3 "muslims" were on the war path towards him, continuing to move forward to front the BNP. Also I think he was saying "how many is there of us"... listen to the whole video he continues to say "theres more of us than there is of you" trying to avoid a clash it may seem.

By the way I dont support the BNP and i don't like religion in general, nevermind just muslims or any other religion/race. It's just when I watch these videos of people getting their just-deserves after acting the big one it makes me laugh.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Also, have to say that all the people who are advocating stamping on felled opponents in this thread - that's pathetic. When the **** did it become acceptable to kick / stamp someone on the ground? Small wonder there is no honor amongst anyone these days if it is "OK" to kick someone on the ground when they pose no threat to you. That's the behaviour of a yob, not a man.


Someone on the ground poses no threat to you. Somebody who gets up and attacks you poses a threat to you. A bloke in my area got attacked my 2 druggies he fought them off and got them to the ground then turned and ran. They were quicker than him caught him smashed his eye socket fractures his skull and left him for dead in the middle of the road.

If I'm attacked by someone and I'm lucky enough to get them down. I'm going to do what I can to make sure they stay down if I can't get away. Allowing them up for another "fair" fight is ridiculous. Put the boot in when they're on the ground if there is no way you're getting out of the situation and restraining is not an option.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Bambi said:


> But would you WANT to live in a place like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan?


Good point, i find the "what would happen if you did it over there" argument weak.

Its like saying this is how this country should be run.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

^ please dont disagree with him, its not allowed


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

would Bruce Lee have taken them? how would he have reacted to the spit?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a stupid argument.

Person A : "I'm annoyed by that drunk man, from country X, he has been sick on the floor."

Person B: "Country X has the death penalty for drinking alcohol in public. We couldn't go there and get drunk and be sick on the floor, we'd be killed!"

Person A: "You're right. Let's give him a kicking, it's justified."

Eh?

When you state that the citizens of your OWN country should be treated in the same way as citizens of a dictatorial / facist / theocratic state it just goes to show how little YOU yourself value the democracy in which you live.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

iJuqqnwUd1g[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

CO-FUK*ING-CAINED!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

noel said:


> would Bruce Lee have taken them? how would he have reacted to the spit?


bruce would have done 100 of them.... oh forget that, never had a fight in his life.

mariusz would have slapped a kimura on them............hold on, forget that comment. he has a big neck and is just hard.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Why are they following the old woman?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Why are they following the old woman?


Provoking her...


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Some of the comments here are quite racist in their own way. Im shocked at the pathetic comments some have made. SMH at some of you guys. How about **** what colour you are, race, religion and understand that we should all unite against any hate towards anyone? Be it white, brown, black, blue, orange.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> iJuqqnwUd1g[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that last video about him taunting her and saying they get more money than her, I'd love to see his face if benefits get taken away, [email protected] I'd like to see him film a racist white guy his age and get his head caved in


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Nidge youre pathetic. A disgrace to the human race. Period.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

gbros said:


> Nidge youre pathetic. A disgrace to the human race. Period.


why please explain your reasons???


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

anyone up for a sportmans bet as to what time this thread will get locked??

im going for 7pm


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

7:05


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> anyone up for a sportmans bet as to what time this thread will get locked??
> 
> im going for 7pm


One more kick off and its gone:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

DNC said:


> One more kick off and its gone:lol:


i forgot. we're not sportsmen because we would kick someone while they were down. well i would


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

im still waiting for gbros reasons as to why nidge is pathetic , all i see is someone patriotic an sick to death of the overwhelming amounts of immigration .

just sounds like 90 percent of englishmen to be honest


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> im still waiting for gbros reasons as to why nidge is pathetic , all i see is someone patriotic an sick to death of the overwhelming amounts of immigration .
> 
> just sounds like 90 percent of englishmen to be honest


Yep,defo.

Nidge has always come across as a good bloke,nothing on this thread says otherwise.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> im still waiting for gbros reasons as to why nidge is pathetic , all i see is someone patriotic an sick to death of the overwhelming amounts of immigration .
> 
> just sounds like 90 percent of englishmen to be honest


I dont need to explain myself to you.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

^

got a feeling you will be waiting a while aswell


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Im guessing it's probably the bit where he refers to the Asian guys as "interbreeding cvnts" and speculates as to what diseases they might have?

Or this bit "like the dirty little [email protected] that came out of that house in the video, brains on shoes before I walked away".

I think those were the highlights, for me anyway.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Im guessing it's probably the bit where he refers to the Asian guys as "interbreeding cvnts" and speculates as to what diseases they might have?
> 
> Or this bit "like the dirty little [email protected] that came out of that house in the video, brains on shoes before I walked away".
> 
> I think those were the highlights, for me anyway.


Spot on mate.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Wee G said:


> Im guessing it's probably the bit where he refers to the Asian guys as "interbreeding cvnts" and speculates as to what diseases they might have?
> 
> Or this bit "like the dirty little [email protected] that came out of that house in the video, brains on shoes before I walked away".
> 
> I think those were the highlights, for me anyway.


in all fairness they probably arnt the wisest words ever typed on a p.c


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Im guessing it's probably the bit where he refers to the Asian guys as "interbreeding cvnts" and speculates as to what diseases they might have?
> 
> Or this bit "like the dirty little [email protected] that came out of that house in the video, brains on shoes before I walked away".
> 
> I think those were the highlights, for me anyway.


but there was about 10 other people that also agreed with stamping on a guys head so why single out nidge on that point .

as for interbreeding remark , was a bit low i agree , but ive herd a lot lower from a lot of asian and muslim boys around my area ,

to me it sounds like its ok for a "minority" if thats what you wanna call it still , to say what they do about english folk , billc mentioned in a post the other day about in bolton they were all singing they will have our country soon ect and no one said they were pathetic .

i myself got called a white c*nt by an asian , right under a policemans nose who did nothing about it an when i smacked him i got nicked under a racial attack ! our country is f*cked up an its one rule for one and another for another . its disgucting .

and gbros is acting in the exact same way on this matter , never mentioned it was the asian boys that instigated , they circled the guy , one spat on his face , but the bnp guy is in the wrong? b0ll0x is he .

its starting to get on my last nerve an i wouldnt be suprised if a civil wat broke out one day i really wouldnt .

i even have asian pals , black pals , european pals who think exactly the same way .

our country bends over backwards to help anyone that isnt brittish . i garantee anyone who disagrees with me lives in a "white area " that doesnt have to deal with this sort of sh1t day in day out


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

what bull**** are you going on this time? I never watched the video you fool. I dont intend to neither.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

gbros said:


> what bull**** are you going on this time? I never watched the video you fool. I dont intend to neither.


lol under what reasons am i a fool then ? and what bullsh1t have i said this time let alone another time?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

i said id stamp on someones head for spitting in my face and i would- simple

people are sick of bending over backwards to accomodate people to then be bent over forwards and fvcked


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i said id stamp on someones head for spitting in my face and i would- simple
> 
> people are sick of bending over backwards to accomodate people to then be bent over forwards and fvcked


exactly my point spot on .

an i see no one has called you pathetic yet russ , yet openly admit would stamp on someones head too .

lol


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> but there was about 10 other people that also agreed with stamping on a guys head so why single out nidge on that point .
> 
> as for interbreeding remark , was a bit low i agree , but ive herd a lot lower from a lot of asian and muslim boys around my area ,
> 
> ...


Good post.

All the do gooders are all backing the the asian lads who caused all the bother in the first place.

They steamed over,they used threatening stances towards the BNP man,they spat in his face,they are the ones who deserve their heads kicking in.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

gbros said:


> what bull**** are you going on this time? I never watched the video you fool. I dont intend to neither.


Maybe you should watch it before you comment? What with it being the topic of discussion and all...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

gbros said:


> Nidge youre pathetic. A disgrace to the human race. Period.


 I thank you. :thumbup1:


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

amir khan said:


> I found it quite funny, but ur right, u shouldnt spit in anyones face, not very respectful. unfortuanatly, people tend to get very emotional, when it comes to the BNP


 they deserve it

bob bailey go on my son


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Flip it round, if it was a group of white blokes going up to some black/asian blokes, and spitting in their face, only for the blacks/asians to beat them up most if not all would say well done to them for sticking up for themselves!

The fact that they are BNP members and a group of asians is irrelevant! You cannot go around acting like that!

They want equality, well they got it! They got treated the same as anyone else would have been, you spit in someones face, expect to get a slap!

The infuriating thing is that you just know that as soon as they could, the asians were straight down the local nick to report a racist attack, and you can bet your bottom dollar the BNP man will be charged!!! Fcuking little pricks! :cursing:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

My Girlfriend is Punjabi, they are a lovely people but far more racist than most Brits I have ever met.

When I met her she was told to leave me as all white boys sleep around, cheat on their wives, drink heavily and have low morale standards.

I wouldnt call it true racism though and I am not offended. They are just poorly informed and a little insular. They take example of white people as being the chavs that hang around their local park and who can blame them when we are being outbred by these folk?

Shame this thread got turned on its head the way it has, it was bound to happen of course. I have far more issues with our own dole scrounging inbred chavlings than the immigrants really, who on the whole are polite people.

SD


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

gbros said:


> Nidge youre pathetic. A disgrace to the human race. Period.


I bet they wouldn't spit in this lads face??

*http://tinyurl.com/35boyc8*


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

so why comment then if ya not watched the vid

think theirs only 1 fool on this thread

and it aint russ or nidge

what would you do if some **** spat in your face m8


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i was once in the east end vallance road in whitechappel to be exact, i was with my ex girlfriend and my son who was in his buggy he was only about two, i have a skinhead haircut not because of fasion but i have no choice:lol:

Anyway i was given evil lokks by a large group of asian lads and girls, as it happend they were sat under a large graffitied wall which said "vallance road boys!" Made me feal quite uncomfterble, as i was with my young son i thought it best to turn around! wonder what would have happend if i was on my own........


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

but in all fairness why would you spit in a ex royal marine commando's face

some one who by job is trained to be a hard bastard

and i think its a joke to be spat at by a tit who fancys himself as a hard ****, when the guy in question has put his life on the line for this country!

asian lad lookslike a chav vomit!


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

yes nidge

think theirs people on here with red noses and floppy shoes lol


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I bet they wouldn't spit in this lads face??
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/35boyc8*


gotta be a good spitter from 1.25 miles nidge:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

mark2009 said:


> so why comment then if ya not watched the vid
> 
> think theirs only 1 fool on this thread
> 
> ...


he called me the fool :confused1: lol


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

jimmy79 said:


> i was once in the east end vallance road in whitechappel to be exact, i was with my ex girlfriend and my son who was in his buggy he was only about two, i have a skinhead haircut not because of fasion but i have no choice:lol:
> 
> Anyway i was given evil lokks by a large group of asian lads and girls, as it happend they were sat under a large graffitied wall which said "vallance road boys!" Made me feal quite uncomfterble, as i was with my young son i thought it best to turn around! wonder what would have happend if i was on my own........


 sweet fa mate

their **** bags on their own :lol:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

HJL said:


> i belive the first sentence in the video the bnp guy says "how many of yours are robbers". He then repeats himself, in a more pronounced voice in about 3 seconds, after the asian people have given him some lip.
> 
> could be my bad hearing though so apologies if so.


Whats interesting is that the people who seem to be reasoned and offering a more balanced view are saying "robbers" was said, while the people who blatantly believe the asian lads were in the wrong and the bnp are innocent are saying it wasn't said.....which means

A) people hear what they want to hear if it adds weight to their opinion

or

B) all this body-building has messed up all of our hearing!


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> he called me the fool :confused1: lol


 pmsl dan

hes got his red nose on and pink wig

straight clown m8


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

John XTC-SE said:


> Whats interesting is that the people who seem to be reasoned and offering a more balanced view are saying "robbers" was said, while the people who blatantly believe the asian lads were in the wrong and the bnp are innocent are saying it wasn't said.....which means
> 
> A) people hear what they want to hear if it adds weight to their opinion
> 
> ...


mate more than likely a A , but remember it can work in either way lol


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

mark2009 said:


> pmsl dan
> 
> hes got his red nose on and pink wig
> 
> straight clown m8


lol i think you might be right to be honest , but then again i am a bit of a fool he is right pmsl


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jimmy79 said:


> i was once in the east end vallance road in whitechappel to be exact, i was with my ex girlfriend and my son who was in his buggy he was only about two, i have a skinhead haircut not because of fasion but i have no choice:lol:
> 
> Anyway i was given evil lokks by a large group of asian lads and girls, as it happend they were sat under a large graffitied wall which said "vallance road boys!" Made me feal quite uncomfterble, as i was with my young son i thought it best to turn around! wonder what would have happend if i was on my own........


Same here Jimmy I've had more runnings with Pakistani lads than I've had hot dinners.

Where I used to live there were 3 Pakistani famlies who were all dealing in drugs, cloned cars, fake ciggies etc etc. There used to be cars pulling up at all hours revving their engines then spinning their wheels like mad men, all the punters were Pakistani people who used to travel from Nottingham to get their drugs.

When they got raided they were preaching human rights because they wouldn't let the dogs into their house, we were out on the street shouting "shove the fukcin dog in there's drugs in there". They came out with bag fulls of drugs and fake ciggies.

When they went to court they were playing the racial card all the way to Crown Court, it didn't wash though the judge seen right through them.

I thought these people didn't deal in drugs?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Wow! Really no wonders the countries "broken" with so many guys willing to commit murder / attempted murder coz they were spat on! I can only hope that most of the comments here are keyboard warriors because if not I find it disturbing what is thought of as normal behaviour or appropriate retaliation.
> 
> How inflated does your sense of self-importance have to be to be able to argue that it is ok to kill someone cause they spat on you?
> 
> ...


Totally agree... if only everyone else had the same outlook.

The true disturbing fact of the matter is, that IS NOT the case, how many people here have been involved or witnessed real life fights?..... Everyone obviously! And out of those instances how many actually end when 1 participant hits the deck, not a great deal I would imagine.

Unfortunately as red blooded males, we're raised to look after ourselves, and I'm sure everyone here at some point in their life has been told not to let someone up, as if you do you might never get the chance again! I believe its somewhat the way our society is raised.

It is a disgusting state of affairs and will never change in our lifetime's, society is messed up where violence is concerned!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jimmy79 said:


> gotta be a good spitter from 1.25 miles nidge:lol: :lol:


PMSL to right mate.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nidge said:


> PMSL to right mate.:laugh::laugh:


RPG MATE rocket proppeld gob!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

What do people expect on a street corner, Queensbury Rules?!!!

Fcuk that, spit in my face, and your getting hit whether you up or down!!! Out of order to kick him when he's on the floor, bollox, didn't kick him enough!


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> i was once in the east end vallance road in whitechappel to be exact, i was with my ex girlfriend and my son who was in his buggy he was only about two, i have a skinhead haircut not because of fasion but i have no choice:lol:
> 
> Anyway i was given evil lokks by a large group of asian lads and girls, as it happend they were sat under a large graffitied wall which said "vallance road boys!" Made me feal quite uncomfterble, as i was with my young son i thought it best to turn around! wonder what would have happend if i was on my own........


All different stories to tell mate as I lived in one of the roughest areas of newham, was white, had a skinhead and my local barber was from pakistan and one of my best mates was an Indian lad and I had to defend him (and myself) on a number of occasions from a group of white guys who were racist.

I think some on here don't understand these racial problems go back years and and in areas especially like newham you will have racists from all ethnic groups, while some (like SD said) are just misinformed and taught from their elders to stay away from certain races but it doesn't help when a a racist political group stirs up trouble and then acts all innocent just to win votes from people.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

he clearly says how many is there of us, he even points to himself when saying it then he also says there are more of us than you,

no one seems to be bothered that the asian lads were clearly racist and trying to cause trouble, people just say oh he is a bnp candidate so he's racist and its his fault,

it really ****es me off stuff like this, the bnp bloke was clearly in the right and was trying to avoid trouble and yet people just ignore that and think hes a racist looking for trouble, and its his fault,

and for the people saying they hate the bnp i wonder how many of you secretly agree with them but are just scared of being classed as a racist if you agree with anything they say, i think allot of people who support the bnp arnt racist just agree with there views what they put forward, im still to meet anyone who hates the bnp, everyone i know and work with all support them.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> Totally agree... if only everyone else had the same outlook.
> 
> The true disturbing fact of the matter is, that IS NOT the case, how many people here have been involved or witnessed real life fights?..... Everyone obviously! And out of those instances how many actually end when 1 participant hits the deck, not a great deal I would imagine.
> 
> ...


It's only these people who are screwing up our society Rosco. If they want to live in our country (born here or not) they'll have to play by our rules I'm affraid.

I here all the Pakistani lads shouting I was born in this country blah blah blah. If a dogs born in a stable you don't call it a horse do you??


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> Whats interesting is that the people who seem to be reasoned and offering a more balanced view are saying "robbers" was said, *while the people who blatantly believe the asian lads were in the wrong and the bnp are innocent are saying it wasn't said*.....which means
> 
> A) people hear what they want to hear if it adds weight to their opinion
> 
> ...


I don't think the BNP are 'innocent'...but it was CLEAR that he didn't say robbers...i turned the sound up and listened a few times....and have no idea how people can be hearing 'robbers' I suggest you get your hearing tested or turn the volume up mate.

I have no stance on the 'asians are bad' or the 'BNP are good' thing.....i know plenty of good peaceful Asian people, i also know that there are some(just like in every race/colour/country/religion/any other pigeon hole category) who are hateful cvnts. But the BNP guy still didn't say the robber thing...and the Asian lads certainly are in the wrong(in this occasion)

and spitting is still fukin disgusting! :cursing: Manky basket:cursing:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

"I here all the Pakistani lads shouting I was born in this country blah blah blah. If a dogs born in a stable you don't call it a horse do you?? "

sure that a bernard manning line aint it lol


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nidge said:


> It's only these people????? who are screwing up our society Rosco. If they want to live in our country (born here or not) they'll have to play by our rules I'm affraid.
> 
> I here all the Pakistani lads shouting I was born in this country blah blah blah. If a dogs born in a stable you don't call it a horse do you??


What people mate?????..... I grew up in a prodominently white area in central Glasgow, and probably witnessed some of the most heinous acts of violence imagineable, between white males! The problem doesn't lie with a particular race, it lies within human society!!! What I'm saying is that its a sad state of affairs how we as males view violence, irrespective of race or colour!

Apologies if I've read your post wrong pal!


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I don't think the BNP are 'innocent'...but it was CLEAR that he didn't say robbers...i turned the sound up and listened a few times....and have no idea how people can be hearing 'robbers' I suggest you get your hearing tested or turn the volume up mate.


I'm not the only one that thinks they said it, Wee G, Robdog and also a few others say the same so I doubt we all need our hearing tested!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you want it to sound like he is saying about robbers it will, im pretty sure he said how many is there of us. they might think twice about being disgusting lil cvnts in the future now


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm telling you that you do need your ears tested!

*OR*

YOU only hear what you want to hear....

i however, listened to what was ACTUALLY said:lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MarcusWright said:


> "I here all the Pakistani lads shouting I was born in this country blah blah blah. If a dogs born in a stable you don't call it a horse do you?? "
> 
> sure that a bernard manning line aint it lol


Don't know is it??


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

If we got that part wrong and it was just a case of these asian youths taking offence to BNP pitching up outside their house then not much has changed as no one here has condemned the spitting (regardless of what is said).

We would all react the same way if someone spat in our face but clearly this comes down to how strongly people feel about the bnp and how strongly they feel agaisnt them as I personally have no time for the bnp as while on paper some of the policies and views clearly make common sense, i believe these policies are just there to entice frustrated people to support them.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> What people mate?????..... I grew up in a prodominently white area in central Glasgow, and probably witnessed some of the most heinous acts of violence imagineable, between white males! The problem doesn't lie with a particular race, it lies within human society!!! What I'm saying is that its a sad state of affairs how we as males view violence, irrespective of race or colour!
> 
> Apologies if I've read your post wrong pal!


Glasgow's a different equation Rosco that was mob rule run by gangs who were fighting for exclusivity of the drugs trade.

The people screwing up this country are the Pakistani youths like the ones on the video.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well why would he say how many of YOU are robbers and point to himself?

its clear as day what he says.

and here is the link again just so you dont have to go to page 1


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> I'm not the only one that thinks they said it, Wee G, Robdog and also a few others say the same so I doubt we all need our hearing tested!


No disrespect but the word 'robbers' was never said, he even points to himself and his colleagues when he says "how many is there of us?", if he was calling them robbers why would he point to himself and then later state that 'there are more of us than you'? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't get me wrong...for the BNP guy to be canvassing in that area is asking for a bit of lip(doesn't make it right to give him lip as he is doing his job...ON ELECTION DAY!)

We don't see the happenings BEFORE the video started recording...as i stated in my first post on this thread...BUT he deffo didn't say the robbers thing when the video was recording.....

and still...that manky wee fooker with the spitting..... :cursing: :cursingjust incase anyone missed how disgusting i thought it was )


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Glasgow's a different equation Rosco that was mob rule run by gangs who were fighting for exclusivity of the drugs trade.
> 
> The people screwing up this country are the Pakistani youths like the ones on the video.


Really????? I somewhat disagree mate..... motives such as religion dictated violence in Scotland and Ireland for over 200 years. It's only in recent years the exclusiveness of the drugs trade has taken precidence!


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> What people mate?????..... I grew up in a prodominently white area in central Glasgow, and probably witnessed some of the most heinous acts of violence imagineable, between white males! *The problem doesn't lie with a particular race, it lies within human society!!!* What I'm saying is that its a sad state of affairs how we as males view violence, irrespective of race or colour!
> 
> Apologies if I've read your post wrong pal!


Enough said.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

dudz said:


> No disrespect but the word 'robbers' was never said, he even points to himself and his colleagues when he says "how many is there of us?", if he was calling them robbers why would he point to himself and then later state that 'there are more of us than you'? It doesn't make sense.


Mate I did say on 1st or second page if I got that wrong then i got it wrong so no probs admitting im hearing things as ive listened to it again and must admit may have got that bit wrong but doesn't really change much as its what has gone on before between bnp and ethnic groups which is the main cause of the aggression.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Don't get me wrong...for the BNP guy to be canvassing in that area is asking for a bit of lip(doesn't make it right to give him lip as he is doing his job...ON ELECTION DAY!)
> 
> We don't see the happenings BEFORE the video started recording...as i stated in my first post on this thread...BUT he deffo didn't say the robbers thing when the video was recording.....
> 
> and still...that manky wee fooker with the spitting..... :cursing: :cursingjust incase anyone missed how disgusting i thought it was )


I'm booking in for a hearing test tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good lad :wub:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> Really????? I somewhat disagree mate..... motives such as religion dictated violence in Scotland and Ireland for over 200 years. It's only in recent years the exclusiveness of the drugs trade has taken precidence!


Oh sorry mate didn't think about the Catholic V's Protistant issues, on that I agree with you.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

John XTC-SE said:


> Mate I did say on 1st or second page if I got that wrong then i got it wrong so no probs admitting im hearing things as ive listened to it again and must admit may have got that bit wrong but doesn't really change much as its what has gone on before between bnp and ethnic groups which is the main cause of the aggression.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Oh sorry mate didn't think about the Catholic V's Protistant issues, on that I agree with you.


I must say I've never lived in a largely asian, black etc etc community, I'm sure the violence and reasons behind it differ from region to region. I'm already aware Nottingham has a much larger racial spectrum than areas I'm used too.... lucky for me, as you know, I'll be living there for a couple of months, perhaps I'm in for an eye opener:thumbup1:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

1russ100 said:


> ^ please dont disagree with him, its not allowed


Lol, you can disagree with me mate as long as afterwards you realise i am right

I love a good debate myself as long as it doesnt get out of hand.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> I must say I've never lived in a largely asian, black etc etc community, I'm sure the violence and reasons behind it differ from region to region. I'm already aware Nottingham has a much larger racial spectrum than areas I'm used too.... lucky for me, as you know, I'll be living there for a couple of months, perhaps I'm in for an eye opener:thumbup1:


Where in Notts are you moving to?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

robdog said:


> I love a good debate myself as long as it doesnt get out of hand.


Same here Rob, can't beat a good debate then after we all go back to whats best.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Where in Notts are you moving to?


Old Basford pal.... do you know it?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> Old Basford pal.... do you know it?


Yeah mate you'll be Ok round that area, the Asian communities are round the Radford Road and bottom of Carlton Road area which is a decent drive away from Basford.

The Carrabian community is in St Anne's which again is a decent drive away from Basford.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh he was doing what was justified imo. The asians approached him in an aggresive manor, he asked them to be on their way but one spat in his face, what did he expect?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I am not reading all 16 pages.

But a person, regardless of skin colour, spit's in my face, and I'm going to redecorate their face. Due to the guys accent it may sound like he's saying 'robbers' but I'm pretty sure he's talking about how many of 'us' there are.

I've had sh*t off of Asian lads before, same as I've had it off of white's, both would get the same reaction if they spat at me, it's just not on.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Yeah mate you'll be Ok round that area, the Asian communities are round the Radford Road and bottom of Carlton Road area which is a decent drive away from Basford.
> 
> The Carrabian community is in St Anne's which again is a decent drive away from Basford.


Sweet:thumbup1:


----------



## naz786 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Yeah mate you'll be Ok round that area, the Asian communities are round the Radford Road and bottom of Carlton Road area which is a decent drive away from Basford.
> 
> The Carrabian community is in St Anne's which again is a decent drive away from Basford.


Nottingham is like any other city in uk, you have good/bad parts

same with local communties whether black/white/asian you get good/bad in everyone

i have lived in notts all my life & wouldnt want to move to any other city, most people get on with each other, main thing is keep yourself to yourself you wont have any problems.

treat people the way you would be liked to be treated simple.

unless you go around like a wanna be gangster looking for trouble

if you really dont like asians/blacks rossco700

then dont bother moving to notts as its has mix communties in most areas who get along with each other

following areas are mostly full of white chavs

so they might be ok for you broxtowe/strelly/bestwood/top valley

even these areas have the odd black/asian


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

those young paki/asian lads couldnt fight for sh!t. haha. pathetic. loud mouth cokboys.

mind you the bnp 'casuals' werent much better. ha.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

pmsl. That was funny as fook.

I'm with the BNP bloke on that one.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

*RACIST *

:lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Heineken said:


> I am not reading all 16 pages.
> 
> But a person, regardless of skin colour, spit's in my face, and *I'm going to redecorate their face*. Due to the guys accent it may sound like he's saying 'robbers' but I'm pretty sure he's talking about how many of 'us' there are.
> 
> I've had sh*t off of Asian lads before, same as I've had it off of white's, both would get the same reaction if they spat at me, it's just not on.


 :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You can see from their aggressive posture at the beginning that the asian guys were looking for something other than a talk.

Spitting on someone is classed as assault, people have a right to defend themselves he didnt know what was coming after that and with the way things are these days who's to know if they are carrying or not.

If someone spat on me Id probably react the same regardless of race.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

going to close the thread as its going to get a bit nasty Im sure.

Im going to read through and have a look at the posts by members and if any are racist then they will be banned

Talking about a reaction to an action is one thing but racism is another


----------

